
Mark Pilgrim's HTML5 book released - 10$ deal - eneveu
http://twitter.com/OReillyMedia/status/21564236896
======
bioinformatics
that was yesterday, right?

~~~
hdx
I thought so too

~~~
eneveu
Sorry. I posted this as soon as I got the info from a friend on IRC... I
thought it was still valid. I haven't tried the code myself, since I have a
lot of other books to read right now, but hoped it might interest other
people.

Also, I wasn't only posting this for the "deal of the day" part: I thought it
might spark some interesting discussion about the book.

Mark Pilgrim is the author of <http://diveintohtml5.org/> and
<http://code.google.com/p/doctype/wiki/Welcome?tm=6> (reddit discussion here
). He's also the author of "Dive Into Python", which is a well-known python
book, but Zed Shaw does not seem to like it very much (
<http://oppugn.us/posts/1272050135.html> ), so here you go...

